# Anyone on this forum like Underground Hip-Hop?



## kingtim (Feb 23, 2010)

I just wanted to see... anyone like underground hip-hop on this forum.

I'm a lover of classical guitar, classical symphony, opera music, and so much more. Still, however, I can't help but love the guy down here:









Can I get an a-men!?


----------



## DreamInSong (Aug 7, 2010)

Favorite rap song: 




Also been listening to Aesop Rock and Blue Sky Black Death recently


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I quite like some hip hop (with or without rap). Favourites of mine would be Dr. Octagon/Kool Keith, Madlib, Danger Mouse, Onra, Samiyam and Flying Lotus.

Generally I hate gangster rap, but I remember liking a couple of Ghostface Killah and KRS-One's songs.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Some of it. For example Keny Arkana:


----------



## parsa (Sep 9, 2010)

no, i hated rap and hip hop. do you know why? because every one can be a rapper with a dj and a bunch of computers and hip hop is an dis-artistic music and you will hate rap after years that you are classical music lover.


----------



## 151 (Jun 14, 2010)

parsa said:


> no, i hated rap and hip hop. do you know why? because every one can be a rapper with a dj and a bunch of computers and hip hop is an dis-artistic music and you will hate rap after years that you are classical music lover.


No offence but I'd like to hear you try.


----------

